

Russian Wikipedia blackout - Fice
http://wikimedia.ru/blog/2012/07/10/zabastovka-vikipedii-na-russkom-yazyke/

======
pavel_lishin
"The Russian language version of Wikipedia will be closed on July 10th in
protest of the proposed changes to the information law, debate on which will
be happening on that day in the Russian Duma."

